# Ringneck dove question



## bri9317 (Sep 5, 2020)

So ive gotten a ringneck dove and her name is grace. The guy i got her off of kept his doves outside so ive set her up a nice big cage outside. But i want to bring he in for the winter. My question is how do i being her in without killing her? This is the first time ive had a dove but ive had canaries that couldnt take the temperature changes.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe speak to the guy you bought her off for advice?

Should they be kept as a solitary bird though? I’m sure they need a friend to be happy.


----------

